# Lockring for a 'freewheel fixie' - BB bit?



## swee'pea99 (22 Jun 2009)

I've built a fixie the 'cheap & dangerous' way, by replacing the screw-on freewheel with a single sprocket. Trouble is, it keeps unscrewing itself when I try to back-brake hard. Apparently what I need is a bit of an old bottom bracket, as discussed here - anyone have anything that would do? Thanks if you can help.


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2009)

How about the token 7075-T6 lockring about 3/4 of the page down here ? £ 4.95 plus postage

http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shoptrack.html

I ordered one and and also a threaded trackcog and they came in 48 hours and now on the bike

Plus great site for other bits as well


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jun 2009)

4F said:


> How about the token 7075-T6 lockring about 3/4 of the page down here ? £ 4.95 plus postage
> 
> http://www.velosolo.co.uk/shoptrack.html
> 
> ...




No, what he needs is a BB lockring. 
He has used an old geared wheel, that takes a screw on block, and just put a sprocket on. Theres no thread for a lockring, so a normal lockring wont fit.

I have one around somewhere, ill have a look and see if i can find it. I got given 2 when i built mine up, but just used one as a spacer.
I may have lost it though


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Jun 2009)

Cheers Joe, much appreciated. Actually managed some decent skidding yesterday...but on gravel, so it probably doesn't count.


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jun 2009)

Nah, it does. Give it a go on the road, just be confident. Stand up, lean forward and go for it. Gets much easier when you get confident.

Ive found the BB lockring, if you PM me your address ill send it off to you.


----------



## Joe24 (22 Jun 2009)

Here it is.


And to show it will go on same threads as a sprocket


----------

